
Zoom boss apologises for security issues and promises fixes - rjmunro
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-52133349
======
rjmunro
He's blaming his security design issues on the fact that a lot of people have
joined the service recently, saying it wasn't designed for that. But it seems
to have coped fine with the load - it's been working perfectly for me, unlike,
for example, Facetime, which seems to be disabling video and loosing
connections completely.

The problems would have existed if they only had 2 customers, it's just that
the media wouldn't have noticed.

